# North london meet 1st september @ alexandra palace 16:30



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

hi is anyone interested in a north london meet? will iam trying to organise the meet for the 1st september at alexandra palace at 16:30.

1/elderberry blue
2/ezz
3/slinett


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

im up for it....  where was you thinking...


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

alexandra palace maybe have you any ideas? :?: :?: :?: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :?: :?:


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

elderberry blue said:


> alexandra palace maybe have you any ideas? :?: :?: :?: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :?: :?:


thats where i was thinking,we had 1 there end of last year,when you thinking of..... soon i hope while we still have a chance of some sun :?


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

maybe the 1st 2nd of september next week?


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

sounds good to me


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

ok i will post it as 1st and 2nd


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

darn.. i'll be in bournemouth with the lads  ..


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

cancel??????????????????????????


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

yeah right.. with all those loose women about :roll:


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

lol :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

1st would be nice for me or 2nd later in the afternnon. I still got the tel no of the bar manager there and last time although it was freezing, we made a good impression. I will be happy to pass the number on.....

Elias


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

ok 2nd in the afternoon lets say about 4:30 ill pm you for the managers number, so your coming?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i'm at edition 38 on the sunday, can we do the saturday?


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

so it looks like saturday is more convinent so il change it same time though


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Just the 3 of us?


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

I cant make it either, I'm in Italy this weekend! :?


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

I cant make it either, I'm in Italy this weekend! :?


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

yeah looks like it is so far lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## mharriman (Aug 29, 2007)

hey is it still on,i may pop dpwn!!


----------



## mharriman (Aug 29, 2007)

what is the plan?


----------



## elderberry blue (Nov 7, 2006)

yes it is still on at the moment i hope more people turn up through????????????


----------

